
Show HN: A game about the Snowden leaks played by email - agd
https://playtopsecret.com/demo.html
======
agd
Creator here, a bit more info:

\- the demo is played in real-time (so emails are sent and received throughout
the day)

\- each character in the game has their own email address and PGP key pair

\- you can play using PGP but it's completely optional

\- I'm using mailgun/ec2/dynamodb on the backend

\- keybase pgp for the encryption/decryption
([https://keybase.io/kbpgp](https://keybase.io/kbpgp))

If you like the idea, I'm currently running a Kickstarter:
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1928653683/top-
secret-a...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1928653683/top-secret-a-
game-about-the-snowden-leaks)

I'm happy to answer any questions. Enjoy!

~~~
veddox
I love this idea! Just the kind of thing I'd like to invent myself :-)
However, some more questions before I sign up:

\- is there a set time in which the demo runs? (e.g. 1st - 14th October)?

\- is there a min/max number of participants

\- what happens with our email addresses after the game is over?

~~~
agd
Hey.

\- The demo will be running during the kickstarter so for the next 3 weeks.

\- There is no max number of participants (well unless the server gets
overloaded)

\- Your email is automatically deleted once the demo ends.

------
benvio
And now we're all on a watchlist.

------
Raphmedia
Not my cup of tea, but very impressive!

